
Using drones to monitor natural gas wells in rural Australia - haser_au
https://www.australianmining.com.au/news/drones-take-flight-benefit-resources-industry/
======
haser_au
Additional links:

[News] [https://www.australianmining.com.au/news/drones-take-
flight-...](https://www.australianmining.com.au/news/drones-take-flight-
benefit-resources-industry/)

[Press Release] [http://www.bg-
group.com/~/tiles/?country=112&tiletype=news&i...](http://www.bg-
group.com/~/tiles/?country=112&tiletype=news&id=1135#opentile)

[Company Overview and Map] [http://www.bg-group.com/files/pdf/qgc/2481_qgc-
bg_ausprofile...](http://www.bg-group.com/files/pdf/qgc/2481_qgc-
bg_ausprofile.webfinal.pdf)

[Video] 1min37sec [https://vimeo.com/175775983](https://vimeo.com/175775983)

[Video] 3min38sec [https://vimeo.com/175458870](https://vimeo.com/175458870)

